# 1ST time driving in spain



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'll be driving from calais to denia in spain for 2 weeks and would like some tips and advice about driving in spain and some of the laws that'll probally catch me out, also someone told me that you cant use a windscreen mounted sat nav is this true and does it also apply to a sat nav that is used on a bean bag on the dash, i'm looking forward to the drive but am a bit nervy about being in a uk car, also have i picked a bad time the dates are 27/05/ to 11/06 hope they're not spanish holidays.

Paul


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi have just driven here through France with a caravan - first time towing as bought the caravan 2 weeks prior to departure. I thoroughly enjoyed it though. 

I would recommend getting the little blind spot mirrors for the left hand side of your car and beam benders as they deflect your headlights to the correct side, away from oncoming traffic. Rather than blacking out your lights, beam benders do just that so you still get light.

You will also need 2 warning triangles and high visibility jackets - also in France a spare set of bulbs for your car.

Just enjoy the drive - France is beautiful as always and driving a UK car in Spain is not daunting at all.

I have been followed by the Guardia here several times, but just sticking to the speed limit (or 5km below it) seems to make them overtake you and be gone. 

I do always have photocopies of the log book, insurance and MOT cert in the car and I was asked for these by local police in Catalonia as I had parked illegally for a car boot sale. I did explain to them that I had only been in the country a week and they let me go. Some people advocate pleading ignorance in English with the police here, I find that speaking Spanish goes a long way to getting some "enchufe" - a favour, they let you go.

Hope some of that helps and I am sure more people will give better advice!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If you enter 'driving in Spain' into Google you will find a wealth of information available on this subject. There is also a short podcast from the Foreign and Commonwealth Office here:

http://www.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/audio/mp31/quentin-wilson-podcast


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

The sat nav thing is wierd. I can´t find my way out of a telephone box and i always use mine. I have used it to drive through france to spain loads of times, and I use it in spain every day and at night when it lights up the whole car and is obvious its in use, and to date never a problem.

I THINK the law states that you cannot "operate" a sat nav.. ie type things into it however I am not entirely sure and it would be worth checking.

When you are driving in Spain and france carry the essentials, spare bulbs, high vis jackets for every passenger, 1st aid kit, warning triangles etc. Also carry ALL documents relating to your car (MOT, Insurance, Log book etc).

Its great fun going cross country... remember at roundabouts to go the wrong way, and enjoy!


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for advice so far, I have googled 'driving in spain' but most of it is the usual I.e hi vis, warning triangles etc.... I would like to know the real things that might catch me out that the police are hot on also safety advice regarding car crime . Would it be a good idea to take the roof box off the car when we get thereof leave it on, also I'm disabled so any advice using my blue badge would be great as the booklet ISA bit vague.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its not illegal to use a sat nav. Iirc it was illegal to use those with speed camera / radar capabilities.

Can you tow a caravan OK in Spain with Spanish plates? I didnt think so unless the towing equipment is documented on ITV documentation. Doesnt the caravan have to be registered / ITV'd


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You can use a sat nav for navigation but you are not allowed to have the speed camera warning thingy. If your sat nav has this built in you should disable it. It is also illegal to program them while driving.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Its not illegal to use a sat nav. Iirc it was illegal to use those with speed camera / radar capabilities.


Oops , we posted at the same time. Has the law changed about the speed cameras?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

pg1710 said:


> I would like to know the real things that might catch me out


Be very careful on roundabouts. Some go right around the outside, some take the tight route around the inside. There is no right or wrong - just be careful.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Oops , we posted at the same time. Has the law changed about the speed cameras?



I'm not sure. My Tom Tom certainly has speed cameras listed, but it doesnt locate new ones as I approach them so its not radar initiated.

I'll have to try and find out


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Driving in Spain is quite an experience. Expect the unexpected, assume that all other drivers are idiots and take it easy!

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Jammers and detectors are illegal, but pre-programmed 'advisors' are legal. 

Detectores e inhibidores de radares

There is no reason why advisors should be illegal as details of fixed radar locations are published by DGT:

Dirección General de Tráfico : Información de carreteras : Control de velocidad (Radares)

Programming a satnav whilst driving is considered to be the equivalent of using a hand-held mobile telephone and is illegal.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

pg1710 said:


> Thanks for advice so far, I have googled 'driving in spain' but most of it is the usual I.e hi vis, warning triangles etc.... I would like to know the real things that might catch me out that the police are hot on also safety advice regarding car crime . Would it be a good idea to take the roof box off the car when we get thereof leave it on, also I'm disabled so any advice using my blue badge would be great as the booklet ISA bit vague.


To be honest, if your car is safe and legal and you dont drive like a pratt the Spanish police in my opinion are much better than the british police. They do have routine road blocks etc and pull people up to check things but are usually polite and friendly. 

As for crime, I have driven that hourney with roof box on and car laden with things several times, never had a problem. I always left my roof box on, but mine locks with a key and the bars lock to the roof with a key. I guess things can happen. We had a scary experience in Southern France once at a services, just gyspies trying to beg and block us from driving out until we gave them money, but that was years ago. Revving the engine and making it clear I was driving whether they went under the wheels or not soon made them shift!

Although its never happened to me, you do hear stories of people pretending to be police in unmarked card pulling over british tourists to try to con them into handing over documents and money. If this happens ask for ID, genuine police cars even unmarked have P in the number plate, for example, a Guardia CCivil car has PGC in the number plate.

If in doubt tell them that you would prefer to drive to the police station with them! This will soon scare off a fraud!

Be careful merging onto a motorway. The slip roads tend to be much shorter than the UK and in a RHD you really have to twist to look whats coming. In the UK we are taught to merge with traffic from the slip road, and if someone is trying to enter, move out to let them if its safe. In Spain that doesnt normally happen and its quite common to be forced to stop at the end of the slip road and wait, which is a little dangerous so be careful.

Other than that, just enjoy it!


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Again thanks for the replies. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now , in truth i'm probally more worried about leaving the car loaded up in france over night, our planned stop over is in millau (hotel balladin), one thing that does bother me about driving in spain is parking as i know they like to tow the cars but being disabled with a blue badge i'm having difficulty finding the proper laws for it in spain.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

pg1710 said:


> Again thanks for the replies. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now , in truth i'm probally more worried about leaving the car loaded up in france over night, our planned stop over is in millau (hotel balladin), one thing that does bother me about driving in spain is parking as i know they like to tow the cars but being disabled with a blue badge i'm having difficulty finding the proper laws for it in spain.


OK, blue badge in spain is simple. There are many roadside parking spaces. If the paint it white then its free, if blue you pay (blue badge or no blue badge). Most towns have several disabled spaces scattered around (usually in the most inconvenient places, but thats spain). Just like the UK, blue badge spaces have the wheelchair sign and usually the paint on the road with the same symbol.

BE CAREFUL... Spain are very good at ensuring disabled residents get a place to park, so often next to a disabled place will be a small sign with a number plate on it. If that is the case, DO NOT park there, that space has been specifically allocated to one car. If there is no sign to this nature then you can park there with your UK blue badge.

My ex partner had a UK blue badge and we used it all the time in Spain with no problems.

Yes, they do tow cars but this is only when they are parked illegally, or not paid. Look out for emporary no parking signs also. Sometimes if theres a fiesta or other event happening they put out signs saying that you cant park there between certain times.


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you steve, that sounds alot easier than the uk's daft rules.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> OK, blue badge in spain is simple. There are many roadside parking spaces. If the paint it white then its free, if blue you pay (blue badge or no blue badge). Most towns have several disabled spaces scattered around (usually in the most inconvenient places, but thats spain). Just like the UK, blue badge spaces have the wheelchair sign and usually the paint on the road with the same symbol.
> 
> BE CAREFUL... Spain are very good at ensuring disabled residents get a place to park, so often next to a disabled place will be a small sign with a number plate on it. If that is the case, DO NOT park there, that space has been specifically allocated to one car. If there is no sign to this nature then you can park there with your UK blue badge.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, very clear info as always , but have to point out this is not the case in the Madrid area which the OP might be passing through, and therefore possibly in other areas in Spain. There are only blue painted spaces and you never have to pay, unless it's a paid parking area of course. There are many spaces, but unfortunately they are often not repected. 
The blue badge is supposedly recognised in all of Europe


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Steve, very clear info as always , but have to point out this is not the case in the Madrid area which the OP might be passing through, and therefore possibly in other areas in Spain. There are only blue painted spaces and you never have to pay, unless it's a paid parking area of course. There are many spaces, but unfortunately they are often not repected.
> The blue badge is supposedly recognised in all of Europe


Only blue? So nobody pays? or just disabled dont pay?

What I was refering to, possibly in a woffly confusing way is that general parking spaces here are either white (free) or blue (paid). Disabled spaces can be in either the white or blue areas but it is my belief that if it is a paid space then even disable badge holders have to pay. 

Am I making sense? I feel not... you know when you get those days when nothin but dribble comes out of your mouth? I am having one!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Only blue? So nobody pays? or just disabled dont pay?
> 
> What I was refering to, possibly in a woffly confusing way is that general parking spaces here are either white (free) or blue (paid). Disabled spaces can be in either the white or blue areas but it is my belief that if it is a paid space then even disable badge holders have to pay.
> 
> Am I making sense? I feel not... you know when you get those days when nothin but dribble comes out of your mouth? I am having one!


Uhhhmmm! I think I understand...
Let's see. Your saying here are 2 kinds of parking spaces, white (free) or blue (paid). Disabled people with the correcting parking badge can park in either and they don't have to pay. Abled bodied people have to pay in the white spaces.
I'm saying in Madrid they don't have that system. The disabled parking spaces should be marked with a vertical sign with a wheelchair symbol and the same symbol painted on the parking space, but sometimes they aren't. 
As for the white spaces, are you talking about street areas with restricted/ metered parking? If so the colour (s) change from town to town. In Bilbao and Madrid they have green and blue lines.
Sorry if I've made something simple confusing. Perhaps I should have some of that weetabix that Mary's been chomping on to clear my mind!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& just so that it's clear Here in Lorca & suroundings we have ; no colour =free, Blue =pay at meter , Green = parking for residents who have a card only ( no disabled parking in these unless a resident ) , Yellow or yellow / white = no parking.
In Águilas down at the sea it's exactly the same excapt the residents parking is red.
There is also free parking in some areas on either side of the road but only one side at a time. These are designated with metal signs , one on one side of the road will say 1-16 & on the other side it will say 17 - 31. This indicates the days of the month which you are allowed to park & on what side.


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well at least that'sa bonus .. I'm not colour blind, glad i asked the question looks like it'll be easier to stick to car parks then.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhhhmmm! I think I understand...
> Let's see. Your saying here are 2 kinds of parking spaces, white (free) or blue (paid). Disabled people with the correcting parking badge can park in either and they don't have to pay. Abled bodied people have to pay in the white spaces.
> I'm saying in Madrid they don't have that system. The disabled parking spaces should be marked with a vertical sign with a wheelchair symbol and the same symbol painted on the parking space, but sometimes they aren't.
> As for the white spaces, are you talking about street areas with restricted/ metered parking? If so the colour (s) change from town to town. In Bilbao and Madrid they have green and blue lines.
> Sorry if I've made something simple confusing. Perhaps I should have some of that weetabix that Mary's been chomping on to clear my mind!


jaja

yes spot on 

except i believe disabled are not exempt from paying in normal payable areas!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pg1710 said:


> Hello,
> 
> ... have i picked a bad time the dates are 27/05/ to 11/06 hope they're not spanish holidays.
> 
> Paul


No, you have picked a very good time! There aren't any national public holidays in this period and the kids will still be at school so Spanish people won't have started their annual holidays yet. Also the best of the weather, before it gets too stinking hot!

There might be local fiestas though, depending on where you are, you can find these on the internet.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Spain with its traffic rules, is a mysterious place. I live on Gran Canaria, not in a touristy area and the golden rule here is that a foreginer should never drive a car while alone. It is always worthwhile to have 1-2 passengers in the car. Then cops won't pick on you. 

Roadrules are also very strange. My friends have been fined for driving in the kerbside lane up the mountain while a sign "no overtaking" was in place. It appears that one is allowed to drive in the middle of the highway but not in the kerbside lane.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Johnfromoz said:


> Spain with its traffic rules, is a mysterious place. I live on Gran Canaria, not in a touristy area and the golden rule here is that a foreginer should never drive a car while alone. It is always worthwhile to have 1-2 passengers in the car. Then cops won't pick on you.
> 
> Roadrules are also very strange. My friends have been fined for driving in the kerbside lane up the mountain while a sign "no overtaking" was in place. It appears that one is allowed to drive in the middle of the highway but not in the kerbside lane.


I can honestly say, to date, touch wood I have never had problems with the traffic police. 

I love the way the spanish double park.. no actually i hate it... but last week we were visiting an estate agency just to meet the guy to viw a house. The office was in the centre of Alicante and parkin was a nightmare. My OH said "stop here and put your hazards on".. actually no.. he said "stop here and flash a little " but I know what he meant... i found myself double parked like a spaniard.... police drive past and said or did nothing jaja


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Johnfromoz said:


> Spain with its traffic rules, is a mysterious place. I live on Gran Canaria, not in a touristy area and the golden rule here is that a foreginer should never drive a car while alone. It is always worthwhile to have 1-2 passengers in the car. Then cops won't pick on you.
> 
> Roadrules are also very strange. My friends have been fined for driving in the kerbside lane up the mountain while a sign "no overtaking" was in place. It appears that one is allowed to drive in the middle of the highway but not in the kerbside lane.


What a strange post! You say you are from Estonia...well, I have experience of driving in former Soviet bloc states and I would say that the rules are not only mysterious...they are infinitely flexible, depending on the denomination of the bank note you have in your wallet adjacent to your driving licence..
Why on earth should the police focus on lone drivers? Or anyone not breaking the law?
Contrary to what you have said in some of your other posts, Southern Europe is not the jungle, the Wild West or Africa. (Many African countries are probably as developed as Estonia). I have had two encounters with the law, in both cases I was in the wrong and in each case I was politely informed as to my misdemeanour and allowed to drive on.
A lot depends on your attitude to the police. I think back to a post I once read from someone responding to comments similar to yours but with the added spice of allegations of incivility and arbitrary arrest.
The poster knew of someone who had been driving fast and erratically and who consequently was stopped by Trafico. He was asked politely for his documents which he didn't have and was told he must ensure he had them with him at all times. He was then told, again politely, that he had been exceeding the speed limit. Scenting alcohol, he was asked, again with great courtesy, if he had been drinking.
At this point he lost it and began to curse and swear at the policemen, finally calling them 'Fascist Francoist c***s.'
He was arrested and fined and ever after complained bitterly about the way Spanish police treat innocent foreign drivers.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> What a strange post! You say you are from Estonia...well, I have experience of driving in former Soviet bloc states and I would say that the rules are not only mysterious...they are infinitely flexible, depending on the denomination of the bank note you have in your wallet adjacent to your driving licence..
> 
> (Many African countries are probably as developed as Estonia).


Your post is insulting and offensive. The fact that I was born in Estonia does not change the fact that I grew up in Australia which makes me no worse than the rest of Brits or other Anglo-Commonwealth citizens. Sure, if you drive deep inside Russia then 1-2 pounds in bribes to the traffick cops is the norm but not in the now independent States which were sold to Stalin under Churchill's approval. 

And, as far as Estonia's development is concerned, then even the smallest towns don't have hoodlooms and gangs roaming the streets, unlike some major UK cities. Visit the country, get to know it and then open your mouth about it.


----------



## pg1710 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone, it now seems to be going:boxing::boxing: :focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnfromoz said:


> Your post is insulting and offensive. The fact that I was born in Estonia does not change the fact that I grew up in Australia which makes me no worse than the rest of Brits or other Anglo-Commonwealth citizens. Sure, if you drive deep inside Russia then 1-2 pounds in bribes to the traffick cops is the norm but not in the now independent States which were sold to Stalin under Churchill's approval.
> 
> And, as far as Estonia's development is concerned, then even the smallest towns don't have hoodlooms and gangs roaming the streets, unlike some major UK cities. Visit the country, get to know it and then open your mouth about it.


I cant see anything insulting or offensive to you personally, but you are at liberty to report it if you wish by using the "report" button (exclamation sign at the top right of the offending post) and write in detail the reasons why you feel this post is an insult to you.

However, we're straying somewhat off topic!!
:focus:


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Johnfromoz said:


> Your post is insulting and offensive. The fact that I was born in Estonia does not change the fact that I grew up in Australia which makes me no worse than the rest of Brits or other Anglo-Commonwealth citizens. Sure, if you drive deep inside Russia then 1-2 pounds in bribes to the traffick cops is the norm but not in the now independent States which were sold to Stalin under Churchill's approval.
> 
> And, as far as Estonia's development is concerned, then even the smallest towns don't have hoodlooms and gangs roaming the streets, unlike some major UK cities. Visit the country, get to know it and then open your mouth about it.


Well, I won't be losing any sleep over the fact that you find my post insulting. It obviously never occurred to you that many Spanish people might find your post offensive, did it....as well as rather silly. 
I have in fact visited Estonia and spent much time in many other former Communist states. So I will open my mouth and comment as I please. As is the case with other former Comecon states Estonia is less developed economically and socially than Western Europe.
One of the freedoms we have enjoyed for centuries in the UK is the right to speak our minds about the shortcomings of other countries. Estonians may not have had such a fortunate history. You feel you have the right to criticise Spain...well then, I have the right to criticise Estonia or any country I damn well like if I feel I have grounds for so doing.
I made no comment about you or your origins and was merely responding to your post which as I said could offend many Spaniards.
Incidentally, could you explain how Churchill approved the sale of Estonia to the Soviet Union? Surely the Baltic States were incorporated into the FSU before the Second World War?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I won't be losing any sleep over the fact that you find my post insulting. It obviously never occurred to you that many Spanish people might find your post offensive, did it....as well as rather silly.
> I have in fact visited Estonia and spent much time in many other former Communist states. So I will open my mouth and comment as I please. As is the case with other former Comecon states Estonia is less developed economically and socially than Western Europe.
> One of the freedoms we have enjoyed for centuries in the UK is the right to speak our minds about the shortcomings of other countries. Estonians may not have had such a fortunate history. You feel you have the right to criticise Spain...well then, I have the right to criticise Estonia or any country I damn well like if I feel I have grounds for so doing.
> I made no comment about you or your origins and was merely responding to your post which as I said could offend many Spaniards.
> Incidentally, could you explain how Churchill approved the sale of Estonia to the Soviet Union? Surely the Baltic States were incorporated into the FSU before the Second World War?



Ok, thats you right of reply done , now lets talk about driving in Spain - anyone want to talk about roundabouts in Spain???
:focus:


Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Ok, thats you right of reply done , now lets talk about driving in Spain - anyone want to talk about roundabouts in Spain???
> :focus:
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx



Yes...our nearest roundabout was planted with trees and shrubs the day before Michelle Obama arrived for her holiday.
I prefer four-way stops.
And a footnote: I was wrong about the date when Estonia was incorporated into the USSR, it was 1940.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes...our nearest roundabout was planted with trees and shrubs the day before Michelle Obama arrived for her holiday.
> I prefer four-way stops.
> And a footnote: I was wrong about the date when Estonia was incorporated into the USSR, it was 1940.


Blimey - you would have thought that they had other things to worry about at that time


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes...our nearest roundabout was planted with trees and shrubs the day before Michelle Obama arrived for her holiday.
> I prefer four-way stops.
> And a footnote: I was wrong about the date when Estonia was incorporated into the USSR, it was 1940.


Our nearest town is Baza , 3 years ago they decided to build a few roundabouts , well the locals did not have a clue how to use them , they would all stop at the r/about and then gesture to each other to go , it was quite funny as we use a bar that is set on the corner of this r/about. Finally one day the Policia Local came and did traffic duty which as in many countries if a policeman cotrols traffic you get a complete jam up, in the end the trafic cop threw his hands in the air got into his car and dissappeared , five minutes later the traffic was running normally, I just went and got another beer


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Blimey - you would have thought that they had other things to worry about at that time


True but I got the date wrong. Just a footnote: Estonia suffered under both Hitler and Stalin. The Communist legacy lives on in many subtle forms in states where it ruled for decades. Corruption is one of these forms, sadly.

Sometimes we Brits don't realise just how lucky we are....

Back on topic: a big problem round our way is Brits in hire cars not observing stops and taking the wrong exit at roundabouts. I've had two scary near misses.
But because I've been in Spain for a couple of years I've learned 'tranquillo' and smiled instead of flashing the finger and yelling abuse as I might have done in the UK.


----------

